# urgent advice needed



## pamela (Nov 19, 2006)

Gone to check all bunnies and foundThumper she has a dewlap with a hole the size of a 10 pence piece. Not bleeding, she is as normal as she always is. Have put a picture on if it's any help...


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 19, 2006)

Can you get to a vet?

That wound is going need disinfecting and possibly stitches. And most likely a collar to stop her from chewing at it.

It may be an abcess that has opened or a self inflictedwound. Either way, a vet is going to have to look at to makesure it doesn't infected or if it's already an abcess, make sure itdoesn't get bigger.

--Dawn


----------



## pamela (Nov 19, 2006)

thank for your advice will get 2 vet as soon as possible 

pam


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 19, 2006)

Okay, let us know what the vet says.

It looks pretty ouchie.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow that does look pretty bad! Let us know how things go at the vet's!


----------



## pamela (Nov 20, 2006)

hi back from the vets he has given her fucidermcarbomer gel its for dogs but they have used it before onrabbits cannot puit collar on as it will rub into it and make it worsehe also said to bathe it in salt water he will see her in 1week he does not know what has caused it


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow! Let's hope that the gel will help heal it!

Will be keeping Thumper in my thoughts,and i'm also sending lots of healing vibes :kiss:



cheryl


----------



## JimD (Nov 20, 2006)

We have a bunnie that has anObsessive-Compulsive Syndrome concerning grooming her dewlap afterhaving surgery on it to remove an abscess. The only way to break thecycle for her is to put the e-collar on.
The last time she did it she chewed a1 inch round hole. WhenI found her in the morning I could see that she had been bleeding. 
Keeping it clean while it heals is the hardest part.....next to putting the e-collar on the very angry little bun.

jim


----------



## pamela (Nov 22, 2006)

the gel is working the wound is healing verywell its taken the hard black crust off and its looking niceand pink we did have a collar and it was rubbingthe wound so we took it off


----------



## cheryl (Nov 22, 2006)

That's fantastic!!,i'm so happy that the gel is helping! 

Keep us updated!



cheryl


----------



## pamela (Dec 12, 2006)

hi there it had healed up but she chewed itagain the vet has told us to bathe it withsaltwater and keep on with baytril will see her in1 week going to see vet again today it seems to be gettingworse she said she will have to remove it and clean it allinside what are thumpershe is worried that she isonly 8 months old with putting her under any


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2006)

Poor little Thumper! 

I hope it all heals nicely soon.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's Miffy's saga. Poor girl went through a lot! (I hope these are in order). 



http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11492&amp;forum_id=16

*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11769&amp;forum_id=16*]

*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11991&amp;forum_id=16*]

*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12626&amp;forum_id=16*


*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15065&amp;forum_id=16*


MaybeJim will want to post his dewlap saga as well. 

Hope this helps!



sas


----------



## pamela (Dec 12, 2006)

back from vets they will have thumper back in tomorrow at 8.30am to operate will know more at 1.00pm


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh no.....please do keep us updated.

Sending good thoughts your way...and prayers too.

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Dec 14, 2006)

Ohh no..poor little Thumper,and i thought everything was going ok too!

How is Thumper going?

keep us updated!



cheryl


----------



## pamela (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry about the late reply we picked up thumper at 6.00 pm she was still wobbly on her feet 

not eaten at the vets but she had some cabbage about an hour after we got home and drank a little 

she is better this morning and has ate bits of apple keeps on going for her scar trying to distract her


----------



## cheryl (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh i'm happy to hear the operation went ok,and Thumper is home

I hope she can leave it alone long enough for it to heal properly



cheryl


----------



## m.e. (Dec 14, 2006)

Poor baby!  Praying for a quick recovery ray:


----------



## pamela (Dec 14, 2006)

hi thumper is eating more now but not pellets she seems quite perky and is leaving it alone thanks for the replies

pam


----------



## cheryl (Dec 14, 2006)

That's great that she is eating something ,nowlet's just hope that she continues toleave her little boo booalone 



cheryl


----------



## pamela (Dec 15, 2006)

going back to vets at 11.15 part of the woundhas come apart i dont think that thumper has done it shecannot reach into the crease of her neck??????


----------



## cheryl (Dec 15, 2006)

Ohh no!... i wonder how she could have done that!

I'm sending outlots of healing vibes



cheryl


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi! pamela

I really hope Thumper is getting better!ray: :kiss:

Just a thought: could she have possibly scratched it with her paw? Maybe it was itching really bad.:dunno:

I've seen my bunnies bend in some awfully Weird positions to scratchan itch.:faint:


:goodluck and I'll keep her in my Prayers!ray: ray:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## JimD (Dec 16, 2006)

*pamelawrote: *


> going back to vets at 11.15 part of the wound hascome apart i dont think that thumper has done it she cannotreach into the crease of her neck??????




Oh no!

Binkie chewed all of her stitches out overnight when she had hersurgery. We had to take her back the next day to have her stitched upagain.
You'd be amazed at how they can groom and scratch places you didn't think they could. 
Binkie has almost no dewlap left, yet she still managed to chew herself up.
She's actually just healed up.... again ....from chewing herself a few weeks ago.

Prayers and good thoughts sent your way!!

~Jim


----------



## pamela (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks for the replies

the vet put in 5 staples it took him 10mins to do with her awake 

i agree she could have scratched it with her paw 

she still has not eaten any pellets but she eats hay carrot cabbage

today we bought her st johns wort from a pet store and it helps with healing wounds


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi! pamela

I'm glad the Vet fixed her up good withstaples,hopefully she won't pull these outray:atleast untilshe's healed.

It's great that she's eating thehay which ismorebeneficial than the pellets to keep her digestive systemmoving likenormal.......:headflick::sunshine:

I'm sure she'll get back to eating her Pellets in no time.



Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## cheryl (Dec 16, 2006)

Ahhh good!..she's all fixed up,now let's hope no more accidents!!



cheryl


----------



## Pamela Moses (Dec 24, 2006)

an update thumper has been back to the vets two of the staples had come away on a scab

they took out the staples and gave her antibiotic injection also some gel to help the wound heal quicker 

she is eating pellets know

going back next wed to have another injection


----------



## cheryl (Dec 25, 2006)

That's good that she is eating her pellets again! 

I'm sure you cannot wait until your baby is all healed!

Lots of healing vibes are being sent Thumpers way

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Dec 26, 2006)

That does sound good! I hope she continues to improve! ray:

BTW are you having a problem with your other account? You can pm me so I can fix it.


----------



## Pamela Moses (Dec 27, 2006)

hi another update thumper wound has healed lovely the vet is very happy with it she had another antibiotic injection 

we noticed that thumper has somesores the vet saida reaction to all the injections used in her operation so wehave ointment for them aswell


----------



## cheryl (Dec 27, 2006)

That's great news,i'm happy to hear that Thumper is healing nicely 



cheryl


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 1, 2007)

thumpers scar has healed up very well remember isaid about two other sores had appeared on her back and the vet said itwas from the injections used in her operation well on salt waterbathing tonight the sore is white and there was pus comingout a little left in it though we have to go to the vetstomorrow to have another injection do you think it will beokay till then


----------



## Pipp (Jan 1, 2007)

This isn't my area, but I think all you can dois gently clean it out as best you can -- getting the pus out isgood-- and hope it will bean easyfixtomorrow.It's pretty small,right? 

Poor bunny! :bunnydance: And poor Pamela! :hug2:



sas


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 1, 2007)

its about 1cm round


----------



## cheryl (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm hoping it's nothing serious!

Please let us know how the vet visit went

Keeping Thumper in my thoughts

cheryl


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 2, 2007)

it is an abcess the vet said it has come fromthe injections they were giving her in her op he tried to get the scaboff it will not move he said they will still give herantibiotic jab it will settle down if it does not go awaythey will remove it going back to vet on friday


----------



## cheryl (Jan 2, 2007)

Poor Thumper!

I hope everything goes well at the vets

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Jan 3, 2007)

Please let us know how she does. ray:


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 5, 2007)

been to vet he said it looked bettertoday than tuesday he took the scab off and the wasno more pus he said to keep an eye on it and will see her on monday


----------



## cheryl (Jan 5, 2007)

That's fantastic news Pamela!


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 5, 2007)

:colors:finally after all these weeks thanks cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Jan 5, 2007)

That's ok Pamela,i'm just so happy that Thumper is all healed 

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Jan 6, 2007)

That's great news! :great:


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

here we go again back at vetyesterday he wasconcerned that thumper had startedagainon the area below the operation was red keep on goingwith salt water and another injection on thursday

he also mentioned that he had a word with his other vet at thatpractice and said if she keeps on with these holes as thatmeant that the antibiotic jab is not doing its job they mayhave to put her to sleep 

checked her all day and then at midnight again another hole aboutthesize of 1cm round and gone through a few layers of skinhad some of the hydro gel left put her collar on and got to bed at1.30am 20mins later she was making a noise she had taken the collarmost of the way off so hubby stayed up all night watching her i tookover at 7.30 and he went to bed checked the hole it hasshrunk to1/2 of what it was any sugestions


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2007)

Poor Thumper :tears2:

Poor Pamela! :hug1

I'll check around and see what I can find out. I know other bunnies have gotten through this. 

At least it's healed halfway already. 



sas

PS: have they tried tranquilizing her for awhile? That mayhelp in terms of not trying to get the collar off.


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

have rang the vet waiting for nurse toring back i have tried to put collar on no luckwill have to wait until tom wakes or until my daughter gets home fromcollege at 2pm


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2007)

I think they're treating the symptom and not the cause. (What kind of a rabbit is she?) 

She has to have an underlying pain or stress problem that's causing herto chew -- I'm not sure how common it is in bunnies, but I have a catwith food allergies that scratches herself until she bleeds.(My cat is allergic to fish and possibly to corn).

Apparently it could also be genetic.

I think she needs to be tranquilized, I see a reference to bunniesbeing dosed with diazapam or phenobarbital, so that's something to askthe vet. 

It may be worth checking some holisticroutes, people have hadgood success with them (considering the drugs on the market come fromherbs and flowers, and other cultures embrace many aspects). 

Here's something fromSusanat the Etherbun Yahoo Group I trust very much wrote:

_It's possible that some sort of herbal or holistic remedy might help
this rabbit. I would certainly try giving him some Calms Forte or
Rescue Remedy drops (with vet approval) when he's having an episode to
see if that could at least calm him down for the moment. I would also
put RR drops in the water for an ongoing calming effect--again after
checking with a vet. I think diazepam and phenobartbitol (not
together) have been used for buns with seizure problems. Don't know
if that would be appropriate for this bun or not, though. One rabbit I
know of who was self mutiliating did stop that behavior when given
homeopathic Ars. album 30C but the bun also got pretty zonked on it
apparently. However, it's possible that a *trained* homeopathic vet
could have had better success in helping that bun; homeopathy can
require some fine tuning. Acupuncture might help, too, if that's an
option.

Has the bun in question been gone over carefully for any possible pain
sources? Pain can cause some bizarre behaviors, including self
mutilation from what I've read. Some of the other Bach Flower Essences
might help with this behavior, too, but I don't know enough about them
to recommend specifics to be tried, though Cherry Plum sounds like it
might be appropriate and Crabapple might help, as well,
__[url]http://www.allourpets.com/holistic/bach-essences.shtml_[/url]_Drops can be
masaged into the ears for transdermal absorption.

If you find out what's going on and a way to treat it successfully,
please let us know. Poor little bun, this is a *real* "downer" 

Susan _

Here's another post... 

_Re: [EtherBun] Self-mutilation under the chin _
_My one experience with something like this was a few years ago. A friend of
ours had a beautiful little girl bun who kept chewing her feet. Scrapings &amp;
tests were run, nothing was found. Her owner kept insisting that the bun's
teeth needed filed, but the vet didn't believe her. After a few months of the
chewing, the vet started regular filings of the teeth &amp; the chewing stopped. 
Apparently the rabbit's teeth had spurs that couldn't be seen, but she knew that
they hurt. Regular dental work (every 2 weeks!) helped.

It might not be your bun's teeth, but if she can't tell you directly, she might
be trying another way to show that she has some discomfort somewhere &amp; needs
your help to find relief.

bb_

_
_
And here's a note from our own Pam Nock who recounts a story about abad case of self-mutilation that was only helped by a very long stintof wearing a collar:

_No one really knows what sets the behavior off in the first place:
genetic tendency, diet, stress, injury, boredom . . .

Pam_

Hope this helps. It's going to take a lot of experimentation, keeping her calm and unable to chew. 

Good luck. Sending lots of get well vibes. :clover: 



sas


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's a good article on self-mutilation. 

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Behavior/mutilation.pdf

I'm not convinced the injections are a good thing. They maybe a bad thing. If she's prone to that behavior, wouldn't theirritation caused by the needle be a potential trigger? 

I assume the vet did a culture to make sure it wasn't fungal orwhatever? No dermatitis? Had she been drooling at all? 

This article also mentions psychotic drugs. 



sas


----------



## naturestee (Jan 9, 2007)

Mummybunny's Miffy also had a similarproblem. If I remember correctly,one of thetreatments was steroid injections, although I'm not sure if they helpedor not. I'ddig up the thread but I'm at work.:?

JimD's Binky also had a similar problem after a surgery to remove anabscess in her dewlap. She's fine now but I'm not sure whatworked for her...

Good research, Pipp!


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

no the vet did not do any tests

and no she has not been drooling

they did check her teeth while she was under for her last op 

the vet said boredom but we have 7 other rabbits in the same shed and they have no problems

thumper has been bought an in door cage now so she is in our house and cant be bored there is always someone with her

we happen to be self employed so we can be at home more


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

as far as we now she is an english lop


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

do uyou know of any trainrd homeopathic vets in uk wales would be better


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2007)

*Pamela Moses wrote:*


> do uyou know of any trainrd homeopathic vets in ukwales would be better


None on this current list in Wales, but you may want to email the Association to see if that's changed. 

http://www.bahvs.com/vetmfhom.htm



sas


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks i have found 1 i think one ther is one inbristol thats about 1hoursdrivehttp://www.naturalpetcare.co.uk/holisticvets.htm


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2007)

Good deal.  

Hopefully he's at least somewhat rabbit savvy, you'll have toask. He should definitely be consulting with your currentvet, regardless.

Let us know how it goes.

sas :goodluck


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for the info pipp had another look it isback to the size it was last night managed to get the collar back onand she is ok with it now

rang other vet our vet must do futher tests and them be referred to him

waiting for our vet to ring


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's another excerpt from an Etherbun post that looks interesting... 

Re: collar to stop stitch removal 

--- In[email protected],"fuzzy-rabbit" &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:
&gt; Fuzzy has to wear a collar as she is trying to get the stitches out.
&gt; Trouble is she cant eat or drink with the collar on. Any
suggestions?
&gt;
&gt; Eloise
&gt;
&gt;
&gt; [Non-text portions of this message have been removed]
Eloise you can remove the collar when you can be there to watch
her..you will need to be vigilant with one determined to chew those
sutures out..you can also cut the collar back to say the end of the
chin so she can eat and drink or try various 'jacket' designs..this
has been fairly successful with one I have that gets into periods of
self-mutilation..the one that seems to work best is the sleeve of an
old knit, cuffed shirt..cuff goes over the neck so it is snuggish not
tight and cut out holes for the forelimbs..quite fashionable
too..good news is that most who do chew the sutures stop after the
fisrt few or 4 days. The point is that she does need to have constant
access to food and water as you already pointed out..those collars
are usually too long to allow it.
Sharon M


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

this is a picture of thumper i will send a picture of the hole next 

pam


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 9, 2007)

this is now a picture of her hole pam


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

I can't see anything in the second picture, it's very fuzzy.:?

I finally got some time to dig out Mummybunny's threads onMiffy. She was having the same problem- biting holes in herdewlap. Don't be scared, but it took a long time to resolve.
Advice please - Miffy's bitten her purse and it looks infected
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11492&amp;forum_id=16

Prayers for Miffy for Tuesday...
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11769&amp;forum_id=16

Miffy's been chewing her dewlap - AGAIN.....
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12626&amp;forum_id=16&amp;page=1

Miffy
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15065&amp;forum_id=16

I remembered correctly and Miffy's vet was using steroid injections andalso a special bath to help some mild dermatitis (not caused by fleasor mites) in case that was part of the problem. Also, hasThumper been checked for a fungal infection? It's not toounusual of a problem, especially if the dewlap sometimes gets wet whilethe bun drinks from a water bowl.

It would also be a good idea to have baseline bloodwork done- bloodcounts, liver and kidney values, etc just to make sure there's nothingelse going on. Miffy had a liver issue but I don't know if itwas related to her self mutilation.

I pm'd Mummybun, hopefully she'll have some more advice.

Did your regular vet get back to you yet?


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 10, 2007)

trying to get a better picture 

thumper drinks from a bottle 

no the vet has not rang back 

thumper is more comfortable now with the collar on and cannotget to it even though hubby cut it so she could eat

thanks i read through miffys

have an appt tomorrow anyway do you think they should keep onwith the antibiotic injection will also mention these tests


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not a vet or anything, but I think theyshould keep up with the antibiotic injections. Ask about thetests, especially the fungal infection just in case that's what startedthis. It never hurts to get these tests done, especially whenyou don't know the cause of the problem.

Best of luck at the vet's!


----------



## Haley (Jan 10, 2007)

Im just now reading through this thread. Im so sorry you have had to deal with all this. 

Your poor little Thumper. She sure is adorable.

I'll be keeping her (and you) in my thoughts and prayers.

-Haley


----------



## mummybunny (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi, wow, sorry I missed this one - poor Thumper - how is she?

If you've read Miffy's stories you'll pretty much know everything - shegot into a viscious cycle of overgrooming - biting herself and thenmutilating the wound - many times over. We never put a collar on her -she developed abcesses that were removed and then she would bite theskin again. Thankfully she has not done this again for a number ofmonths - since around June/July when she had her last abcess that wasremoved at the vet hospital.

Our vet did give her steroid injections straight into the wound thatcaused it to heal very quickly - unfortunately due to her obssessing(Miffy that is!) she had quite a few injections. We think thispartially caused her respiratory infection/liver problems as thehospital vet - more expert than our normal vet - said the steroidscould have compromised her immune system leading to all her weight lossand ill health.

We never found out why she did it or why she has stopped - except sheis now totally healed up. I think it does unfortunately become aviscious cycle as the wound hurts so it is poked at, it begins to healso itches then the bunny bites it again....

I hope Thumper gets better soon - I'll keep track of this thread now!

All the best

mummybunny xx


----------



## JimD (Jan 10, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> JimD's Binky also had a similar problem after a surgery toremove an abscess in her dewlap. She's fine now but I'm notsure what worked for her...




I missed this somehow :?.

Our vets never did figure out what to do.....other that put the collaron her if she chews on herself. She still chews. I don't know what setsit off. She'll be fine for weeks on end, and then out of the blueshe'll chew her dewlap all up. She did it a few weeks ago and has sincehealed up completely.
This is one of the reasons the vet is reluctant to spay Binkie, too.

Another bunnie-person I know asked me if I had tried bonding her toanother rabbit. She said that she had a similar problem and was advisedthat the companionship might distract her. She said that this sometimesworks for bunnies that are obsessed with cage biting/digging, too. 
I might give it a try when we move the bunnie-room downstairs. Rosiemight be a good candidate, as their cages have been next to each otherfor quite some time now.

~Jim


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 10, 2007)

hi there thumpers hole is closingnicely nowshe has kept the collar on and is ok withit we still had hydro gel for the last wound and it must havehealed it 

she is eating very well and ripping a yellow pages phone book up

vets visit is tomorrow for her antibiotic jab 

one of our other rabbits was treated for mites end of octoberand was told to give it to all of them once a month toprevent do you think the stuff we used could havecaused this for thumper??

we also have budgies that were above thumpers hutch in the shed andsome feathers got inwith hercould she have anallergy to the birds???


----------



## cheryl (Jan 11, 2007)

Ohh no Pamela! i thought everything was going good!

ugh!..what devestating news,poor little Thumper

I'm really sorry that you have to deal with all this again!

Sending extra healing vibes Thumper's way

cheryl


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 11, 2007)

been to vet and thumpers hole has scabed overthey are pleased that it has healed so quickly they have not donetests and are happy that it is not mites theychecked her heart rate but will not put her through any tests as she islooking very well and eating and drinking as long as we keepthe collar on she cannot do anymore to her back to vets onmonday


----------



## cheryl (Jan 11, 2007)

I bet Thumper hates that collar!....i know my Daisy did when she had to wear one for two weeks!

cheryl


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 11, 2007)

she did at first but now she is used to it


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope everything goes well at the vets on monday 

cheryl


----------



## cheryl (Jan 13, 2007)

*Pamela Moses wrote: *


> she did at first but now she is used to it


Can she eat with it on?,or do you take it of for her?

I remember when Daisy had to wear hers for two weeks,and when i took itof the poor girl looked funny,she had flat bunny fur :rofl:,plus i wasso used to seeing her with it on lol

cheryl


----------



## JimD (Jan 13, 2007)

Binkie wasso funny the way sheused her collar like a shovel to get her pellets or hay. Shewaslike a little bulldozer style="BACKGROUND-COLOR:#ffffff".she backed up, lowered her collar, and then moved forwardscooping up whatever it is she wanted. She thenate what shescooped up and then did it all over again. 

One thing I did have to do was get a waterbottle with a longertube on it. I was thinking of using a bowl instead, but figured itwould just get knocked over in frustration.

Her biggest peeve was not being able to groom herself.

~Jim


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 13, 2007)

yes she can eat with it on it has asmaller scab now we put the collar on at night and thriughthe day we put her walking harness the wrong way around her so that shecan clean herself everywhere else


----------



## cheryl (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Pamela!

How did Thumpers vet visit go?


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry it went well the vet pulled the scab offto see what was there nothing to see at all we must keep on bathing andputting gel on another jab tomorrow but she has another sore on herback where they have been injecting her


----------



## cheryl (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Pamela!

How often and how long does Thumper have to have theinjections for?

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Pamela!

Sounds like she's doing ok, aside from the sterile abscesses (that'swhat the lumps from the injections are technically called).How often does she have to get the shots?


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi I have only just picked up on this thread,glad to hear Thumper is getting better. Am I right in sayingyou keep birds above the rabbits in the same shed? Apparentlyyou need to be really careful about bird poo near other animals asthere are loads of parrasites associated with birds that are very verybad for other creatures. My bunny alsoripped up yellow pages when recovering from surgery and bored so Ibought her a few rabbit friendly toys to allieviate theboredom,mine are like children and get bored veryeasily! By the way who is your vet? Good luck and hugs toThumper.


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 18, 2007)

she has them on a monday and wednesday everyweek but today see how she is and they mey have to stop them the woundsare healing nicely back to vet on monday


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 18, 2007)

hi melanie

the birds are not in with the rabbits now 

our vets sugery is called williams and blow in pontllanfraith

thumper does play with yellow pages

pam


----------



## melanie (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Pam I hope Thumper is gettingbetter. It must be a really stressful time for you pleaseknow that lots of people are thinking about you as well asThumper. Big Hugs.


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks all it is very stressful thumper is one of 8 rabbits that we have and they are all ok


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 23, 2007)

THUMPER WOUNDS HAVE HEALED UP NICE AND NO MORE:colors: NASTY INJECTIONS


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 23, 2007)

Yay! That is great news, I hope she doesn't doit again. I am glad none of my rabbits have dewlaps as I would beworrying about them chewing holes.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 23, 2007)

That's awesome! Is she leaving her dewlap alone now?

:bunnydance:


----------



## Pamela Moses (Jan 24, 2007)

thumper still has a collar on that is cut down


----------



## cheryl (Jan 24, 2007)

*Pamela Moses wrote:*


> THUMPER WOUNDS HAVE HEALED UP NICE AND NO MORE:colors: NASTYINJECTIONS


That is just fantastic!,you must be so relieved,and Thumper must be happy as well

cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2007)

How's Thumper doing? Is she still wearing the collar?


----------



## Pamela Moses (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for asking thumper is very well she still has the collar on to afraid take it off


----------



## naturestee (Feb 5, 2007)

That's great! I hope she behaves once the collar is off.


----------



## Pamela Moses (Feb 11, 2007)

just to let you know thumper had her collar offfor 8 hours yesterday and did not touch her dewlap but put it back onfor evening


----------



## cheryl (Feb 11, 2007)

That's just great,it sound's like everything is just going well for Thumper 

cheryl


----------



## Pamela Moses (Feb 13, 2007)

yes thanks


----------

